# Cribbage Boards



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here a some cribbage boards I've made lately.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Real nice Cribbage Boards Eric, love the wood selection and finish! I have never seen a round one before. Are you using a CNC?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eric

All I can say is WOW, very Nice..

======



kartracer63 said:


> Here a some cribbage boards I've made lately.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine work Eric.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!

@ Marco, Yes, I'm using a cnc on these.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Those boards turned out great Eric. How are you tinting and finishing them? I am inspired to give it a shot with my Compucarve.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike,

The oval boards are a hard maple. They get two coats of Minwax Polyshades (stain & polyurethane in 1 step) "Classic Oak Satin".

I spray it on (straight out of the can, no thinning) with a $12.99 HVLP spray gun from Harbor Freight.

Eric


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a few more cribbage boards I've made.

Eric Erickson
Home Page


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's another cribbage board getting shipped out today.

Eric Erickson
Home Page


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantastic work Eric good seeing it, the selection of the wood and finish are superb.


----------



## joeszanyi (Nov 4, 2011)

Those boards look great! what kind of CNC are you using?

Seppy


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks... I've got a Shopbot "buddy".


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a couple more cribbage board orders that were shipped out today.

Eric Erickson
Home Page


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are a few more cribbage boards I've made.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

That's totally impressive! Makes me want to strive harder for perfection.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Nice job, makes me want to learn how to play it,most games like that turn me off 


===



kartracer63 said:


> Here are a few more cribbage boards I've made.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work I take it they play a lot of cribbage in your neck of the woods?


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!

@ John... They do play a lot of cribbage here in Wisconsin. However, that last batch of cribbage boards I posted shipped all over the country (NH, OR, OK, MN, NV, MA and MA).

Heres a few more to look at.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a few more cribbage boards I made.

IAME manufactures kart racing engines in Italy. Their U.S. importer ordered these cribbage boards as a thank you gift for their top five dealers.

Eric Erickson
Home


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a couple more cribbage boards I've made.

Eric Erickson
Home


----------



## woodoodle (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovely work Eric. 13 2 on


----------

